# [Heisec] Heisec-Netzwerkcheck spürt offene UPnP-Dienste auf



## Newsfeed (1 Februar 2013)

Millionen Netzwerkgeräte wie Router antworten auf UPnP-Anfragen aus dem Internet und sind damit potenziell angreifbar. Mit dem Netzwerkcheck von heise Security überprüfen Sie, ob Ihr Equipment auch dazugehört.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

